# Feeding Suggestions



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

Currently Cissy and Mione share 2 cups of dry goat sweetfeed daily, in the evening and have free access to pure alfalfa hay. 

I've noticed Cissy has *kind of* gotten a bit fat lol and Mione, not so much. They share from the same bowl due to the set up I have right now, but Mione does get a head in there and does get feed.

Cissy and Mione will be moving into their new digs in probably March and I'll be able to set up a feeding area with hookeyes in the wall so I can tie them up for feed with their own bowls. 

I no longer have access to this particular goat grain, so I'll be switching back to the TSC Rolling Acres goat sweetfeed ration in a week or so. I'm not feeding expert so I'd like to know what you, way more experienced, goat owners think I should be feeding my ladies.

Cissy is 2.5 years old, last weighed in at 60lbs 

Mione is 1 year old, last weighed in at  40lbs

I have access to fairly cheap BOSS from Costco which I feed to my chickies, but we don't have any Noble goat or pelleted complete goat feeds here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, sometimes you feed what you have to feed. Certainly add the BOSS. There is also alfalfa pellets. Make sure you have a good loose mineral. I think the hay and minerals are more important than the feed anyway.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 31, 2010)

How much BOSS should I give them? And how should I phase it in? They were getting alfalfa pellets when I didn't have alfalfa hay, but they're hard to find and my co-op always sells out super quick so I had to drive over an hour to get some that time.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh another thing, does anyone top dress their minerals? I have great mineral... it's a dairy cow mineral and the one my feed store recommends for goats since they don't carry a goat mineral (no feed stores do here).


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 31, 2010)

I have never seen an actual amount for BOSS. I just throw a handful in with each feeding.

I don't top dress minerals because I have them out free choice and the goats are eating them. Certainly nothing wrong with doing that though.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 1, 2010)

I top dress the bucks' minerals simply because they are so wasteful.  The does get it free choice.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 1, 2010)

Is there a place where you could pull Mione off to the side, out of sight of Cissy, for a second helping after they finish their communal bowl?  

We do that..  All of ours thrash it out with one another over a tiny bit of grain, then run straight for the fresh hay in the feeder.  Three of our thinner does, however, get 2nds on grain -- and they know it!  Everyone else runs into the stall to eat hay, but these three walk over to a seperate stall and wait for me to come feed _them_.

Doing it this way keeps everyone else in their normal routine, so instead of training the herd, you're just training the few that need attention.

I thought for sure that everyone else would have figured it out by now, but nope...no clue.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 1, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I thought for sure that everyone else would have figured it out by now, but nope...no clue.


They're probably thinking, "This is great, we're getting first dibs at hay!"


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh believe me, if they knew there was grain being had, they'd be over there..  The finest hay in the world doesn't compare to a scoop of pelleted grain from a $7.50 sack so far as our goats are concerned.

They day they learn of my trickery is the day I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh lord LOL Mione is not at all skinny, she is 40lbs but she's just barely a year old this month. She does fight for her grain, but she'll call and call and call like a baby if you take her away out of sight. She'll eat from her own bowl if seperated but within sight of Cissy so I'm gonna be doing this when they move into the big goatie house. I'm gonna stick her in a kidding stall and let her eat lol


----------

